# I'm calling it right now



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

I just have this horrible feeling that there will be some manufacturing snafu with the new Touchpads HP is building. We're going to end up waiting even LONGER for our Touchpads, HP is going to have to spend MORE money meet their obligations, and we will lose any real hope of true Touchpad support from HP in the future.

Knock on wood.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Stop wasting time thinking about things that have yet to happen.


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> Stop wasting time thinking about things that have yet to happen.


Bahaha...


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheManOTheHour said:


> I just have this horrible feeling that there will be some manufacturing snafu with the new Touchpads HP is building. We're going to end up waiting even LONGER for our Touchpads, HP is going to have to spend MORE money meet their obligations, and we will lose any real hope of true Touchpad support from HP in the future.
> 
> Knock on wood.


I doubt it. All the companies stuck with all the excess components want to get rid of the parts asap, they will be rushed.
They are making the extra units because of the contracts with the suppliers, not because they want to fulfill our orders.


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm one of those people that is also waiting on there order from HP .. since I also received that wonderful email about waiting another 6 to 8 weeks for it .. Ever considered that maybe the reason behind having ot wait the additional weeks that they have something up there sleaves .. other than HP or even Qualcomm .. wouldn't it be a blast if our TouchPads came with Gingerbread or Honeycomb already installed .. Android designed from Qualcomm .. LOL .. wouldn't that be a hoot.


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd rather assume you are one of the few, that ordered at HP and are on back order for the 100k of the last manufacturing batch...


----------

